# Digitizer to do realistic dogs



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Looking for a U.S. digitizer who can do realistic dogs


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Have you looked at www.balboastitch.com? They have a lot of realistic animals. Maybe you will find what you are looking for. You can also look at www.emblibrary.com.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Looking for a digitizer to digitize my pictures not buying their dogs. But they do have some good designs thanks


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

You can try Brent [email protected] he's in the us


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks is there a website


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

No he doesn't have a website. I met him on another forum and he does great work. He is very honest. Send him an email n ask him. If for some reason he isn't able to do it I'm sure he'll say no.


----------



## purplecheese (May 22, 2011)

Artwork Source

They do good work, and have won several awards:

Awards


----------



## Xposedigitizing (Aug 28, 2012)

Please look at this design


----------



## Alex Kutler (Jul 19, 2012)

@dan-ann We can digitize realistic dogs. You can visit our website and see samples and designs for sale.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

